# "Important Notice From Uber" - Fraud Alert



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Has Anyone Gotten This Email??

Had this emailed to me this morning - what does it all mean??

February 24, 2015

Dear UBER Minion,

I'm writing to let you know that one of Uber's databases was accessed by an unauthorized third party and that as an Uber driver partner your name and driver's license number was contained in the database.

We discovered in September that information allowing someone to access the database had been available without intended access restrictions. We immediately ensured that the database was no longer accessible using that information and have taken additional safety measures to protect your information. Our investigation showed that the database was accessed only once by a third party, on May 11, 2014. We have not received any reports of actual misuse of information as a result of this incident, but Uber recommends that you monitor your credit reports for fraudulent transactions or accounts.

To help protect your identity and monitor credit reports, we are offering a complimentary one-year membership of Experian's® ProtectMyID® Alert. This product helps detect possible misuse of your personal information and provides you with superior identity protection support focused on immediate identification and resolution of identity theft. More information on ProtectMyID® below.

You may also obtain a free copy of your credit report from each of the three credit reporting agencies by visiting www.annualcreditreport.com or by calling toll-free (877) 322-8228. Please review the reports carefully, and if you find anything you do not understand or that is incorrect, contact the appropriate credit-reporting agency for assistance. If you suspect fraud, you can also contact your local police, the attorney general of your state, or the Federal Trade Commission.

If you have any questions about this incident, please contact us at [email protected] or call us at (800) 870-8534.

On behalf of Uber, I apologize for this inconvenience and thank you for your partnership.

Sincerely,

Managing Counsel
Katherine M. Tassi










*Activate ProtectMyID Now in Three Easy Steps*


ENSURE that you enroll by May 31, 2015 (Your code will not work after this date.)
VISIT the ProtectMyID Web Site to enroll: www.protectmyid.com/alert
PROVIDE Your Activation Code: 
If you have questions or need an alternative to enrolling online, please call (877) 371-7902 and provide Engagement #:

Once your enrollment in ProtectMyID is complete, you should carefully review your credit report for inaccurate or suspicious items. If you have any questions about ProtectMyID, need help understanding something on your credit report or suspect that an item on your credit report may be fraudulent, please contact Experian's customer care team at (877) 371-7902.

*Additional Steps You Can Take*

You may also contact the credit reporting agencies directly to put in place a fraud alert or a security freeze. A fraud alert will notify any merchant checking your credit history that you may be the victim of identity theft and that the merchant should verify the application. Contacting any one of the three agencies will place an alert on your file at all three. A security freeze restricts all creditor access to your account, but might also delay any requests you might make for new accounts. Ask the credit reporting agencies for their specific procedures regarding security freezes.

Equifax
(800) 685-1111
www.equifax.com
PO Box 740241
Atlanta, GA 30374

Experian
(888) 397-3742
www.experian.com
PO Box 9532
Allen, TX 75013

TransUnion
(800) 916-8800
www.transunion.com
PO Box 6790
Fullerton, CA 92834

The Federal Trade Commission also provides information about how to avoid identity theft and what to do if you suspect your identity has been stolen. They can be contacted at FTC Identity Theft Clearinghouse, 600 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW, Washington, D.C. 20580, 1-877-ID-THEFT (877-438-4338) or consumer.ftc.gov.

*Information for North Carolina residents:*

You may also obtain information about preventing and avoiding identity theft from the North Carolina Attorney General's Office:

North Carolina Attorney General's Office
Consumer Protection Division
9001 Mail Service Center
Raleigh, NC 27699-9001
1-877-NO-SCAM
www.ncdoj.gov

*Information for Maryland residents:*

You may also obtain information about preventing and avoiding identity theft from the Maryland Attorney General's Office:

Maryland Attorney General's Office
Consumer Protection Division
200 St. Paul Place
Baltimore, MD 21202
1-888-743-0023
www.oag.state.md.us


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

EDIT: On a second look, your from Australia. Was this sent to you or someone you know from the US? It would be weird, because there are different procedures for each country, and this one is for the USA. I know what the UK format looks like but I don't know much about PCI and Australia.


I have not received this e-mail, but more or less Uber has stated that it's possible your personal information may have been compromised. As required by law, they have provided you free credit report access to monitor your credit status and make sure that someone hasn't opened unauthorized accounts in your name. I would first send an e-mail off to Uber to verify that this e-mail real. I personally this that this is a legitimate notice. The spelling, grammar and all of the technical information at the end look real. After Uber confirms that this is real, enroll.

I've personally had to check my background after DWS Shoes had a compromise back in 2007 or 08. Then again with Home Depot last year. Keep all e-mail or mail correspondence just in case you do get a fraud alert and need to speak to anyone.

Also - take a breath. Don't get too freaked out. In most cases of data breaches, nothing happens with the data stolen. In this case, Uber is really trying to protect you - it's required by law.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DjTim said:


> EDIT: On a second look, your from Australia. Was this sent to you or someone you know from the US? It would be weird, because there are different procedures for each country, and this one is for the USA. I know what the UK format looks like but I don't know much about PCI and Australia.
> 
> I have not received this e-mail, but more or less Uber has stated that it's possible your personal information may have been compromised. As required by law, they have provided you free credit report access to monitor your credit status and make sure that someone hasn't opened unauthorized accounts in your name. I would first send an e-mail off to Uber to verify that this e-mail real. I personally this that this is a legitimate notice. The spelling, grammar and all of the technical information at the end look real. After Uber confirms that this is real, enroll.
> 
> ...


POST # 2 / @DjTim : Although you 
and @Sydney Uber are focusing on 
the Contents of this Letter (and com-
plications of Privacy Breach) Bom-
bastic Bison is Outraged by the Cav-
alier Usage, by a Top Brass #[F]UBERer 
no less, of the Grossly Insulting term
"Minions."

Maybe What's Herface, Esq.'s children
have watched the Related Disney 
Movie 1000 times and she decided
to be "cute" sending out a Legally
Required Warning what...only 
SIX MONTHS LATE? I see it as a 
Further FratBoy "Just Pooped on YOU!" Invective on Parade.

Her timing is Pratfall Perfection though,
with the Twin Trials going on in HER OWN
Backyard, no less. Doi! A "Minion"photo
is in Every Dictionary next to the defin-
ition of "Employee." Dope Slap for Kat!

Minion: An obsequious follower or
dependent.
The Opposite of Independent Contractor!
Obsequious: Full of, or exhibiting, Ser-
vile Compliance. Smells like "Brown
Nosing" to me. An employee hated by
BOTH colleagues and superiors. A 
category worthy of disdain AND
disgust. Yup! They DO treat us like,
uh... used, er.. Previously Enjoyed
Bath Tissue! Yeah, that's The Ticket!

We've been Collectively Pissed On by
the ONE Brassworthy Female at HQ
who KNOWS the Meaning of Words!

Shannon Liss-Reardon is going to
have a Field Day! BOOYAH! Hey,
@chi1cabby isn't this Tweetworthy
for Plouffey, A○○hat 1st et al?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2 / @DjTim : Although you
> and @Sydney Uber are focusing on
> the Contents of this Letter (and com-
> plications of Privacy Breach) Bom-
> ...


Hey CH!

Apologies to you are in order. I did change my name to "Minions". Just to protect my identity.

Have you seen the Minions in the movies Despicable Me 1& 2? Loveable creatures they are!ĺ


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Has Anyone Gotten This Email??
> 
> Had this emailed to me this morning - what does it all mean??
> 
> ...





Experian's® ProtectMyID® Alert: Hey Uber, can we partner with you for some advertisement?
Uber: Yeah, but we don't want our real* customers to think they've been breached...can it just be promoted to our drivers?
Experian's® ProtectMyID® Alert: Sure, disappointing but we understand.
Uber: We'll make it for a year ago so there is very little actual panic.
Experian's® ProtectMyID® Alert: Great idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2015)

My rant #33 from *POLL: Which passengers would you rather have in your car? *doesn't seem so unbelievable now ..*.*

"One of the most frightening corporations on the planet. And you ain't seen nothing yet.

My guess is that they are acquiring ultra high-tech electronic tracking/surveillance equipment, secret think-tank professionals, super computer bunkers the size of a freaking small town, and a war room somewhere full of psychotic brainiacs running the whole show. Stuff only the government was capable of up until just a few years ago.

This organization is concerned with absolutely nothing other than money, power, control. And apparently damn proud of it.

They are global, and growing like an insidious weed. The most gripping thought is ...what are they really up to? I doubt if it's just playing boss to a fleet of clown cars."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

mike888 said:


> My rant #33 from *POLL: Which passengers would you rather have in your car? *doesn't seem so unbelievable
> 
> 
> "One of the most frightening corporations on the planet. And you ain't seen nothing yet.
> ...


POST # 6 /@mike888: From WHOM was this
quoted? This guy's ..uh, ... comfort level is
just a LITTLE less than mine, but his cap is
on straight! 
I'm lost by the "Rant # 33" and "POLL:"..
Retransmit, over.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber sucks


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> My rant #33 from *POLL: Which passengers would you rather have in your car? *doesn't seem so unbelievable now ..*.*
> 
> "One of the most frightening corporations on the planet. And you ain't seen nothing yet.
> 
> ...


If governments around the world were given access to the most sophisticated data collection, covert surveillance, people tracking service totally FREE, with no capital, no ongoing contract cost - what would a government handover in exchange?

Would Governments handover control of once regulated industries to the aforementioned new free data source? Industries that have for many years for various reasons been under threat of deregulation. So it would be a small loss to Govt in return for what they receive. Sell-out their Citizens, allow a new monopoly to form so they have data/ activity/ information control on people.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 6 /@mike888: From WHOM was this
> quoted? This guy's ..uh, ... comfort level is
> just a LITTLE less than mine, but his cap is
> on straight!
> ...


----------

